# Edits :)



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Examples:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Type (Signature, Avatar, Backround): siggy
Colours (Colours used in the art work):red and black and blue maybe dont have to have all colours
Text Colours: black or red
Text:A stubborn horse walks behind you, an impatient horse walks in front of you, but a noble companion walks beside you. OR My horses are my friends, not my slaves. OR There is no secret so close as that between me and my horse. haha i just went to a site  you can maybe put one as subtext if it works...
Subtext:
Shapes (Stars, Love Hearts, Ect): heart or stars
Style (Happy, Sad, Dark): happy
Horses Name: Buzz
Extra Details:
Pictures:

















































sorry about all them lol have fun with it


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Type (Signature, Avatar, Backround): *Signature*
Colours (Colours used in the art work): *Surprise me *
Text Colours: *white is possible, if not surprise*
Text: *WhiteStallion*
Pictures:





























Thank you,


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry,

Text: SilverStallion

My mistake,
Thanks again,


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

would I be able to get an avatar as well?  its fine if you cant though but thankyou


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Shall start them now


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Red Tree - *Signature -- It wouldn't let me adjust the size, you should be able to basically do this on a computer. Will start your avatar eaither tonight or in the morning.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Silver Stallion -* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thankyou


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll edit it around for you if you like, just realized I put no shapes in it!


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Type (Signature, Avatar, Backround): Siggy and Avatar Please =)
Colours (Colours used in the art work): Dark blue and Light blue
Text Colours: Black or gold
Text: I can change your life
Subtext: Touch The Clouds
Shapes (Stars, Love Hearts, Ect): Ummm i like your first one...so if you could do it like that...
Style (Happy, Sad, Dark): Happy
Horses Name: Lakota aka Touch The Clouds
Extra Details: If on the first picture, you could zoom in so you can see it better, that'd be great! =) and if you could use all 3, I would love you forever lol =D
Pictures:


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahh sorry the first ones blurry, it looked fine on the camera. =(


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Redtree - Your avatar - it should automatically resize for you  


Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://img18.imageshack.us/i/buzzr.jpg/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here you go TheRoughRider - link to both of yours are in the one 

ImageShack Album - 2 images


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpity-Bump-Bump-BUMP!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Type (Signature, Avatar, Backround): Siggy and Avatar Please =)
Colours (Colours used in the art work): pinks greens or if i doesnyt look good suprise
Text Colours: white
Text: something special or suprie me 
Subtext: Shapes (Stars, Love Hearts, Ect): whatever you think
Style (Happy, Sad, Dark): Happy
Horses Name: Can He Star
Extra Details:

um choose one of these if you like. or if you can do more than one .....








do you think you could get rid of the people horses and cones?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You're good!


----------

